# PG County MD - SUBS needed.



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

We're looking for sub contractors in the Prince Georges County area to cover a variety of properties. We are looking for all types of equipment as well.

Email me with what you have and where your coverage areas are.

[email protected]


----------

